# PDF - Pacific Dairies



## samsterchan (22 November 2005)

Look out for this one - market sensitive announcement last week didn't provide the catalyst as 2 weeks ago when it hit the roof !
The last time this happend 2 weeks ago, the share price rocketed ! Get in now !

Highly likely that more important market sensitive announcements will follow.

Black Box and Radioshack are 2 big global distributors who have signed global distribution agreements - the share price is extremely attractive right now.

I encourage all day traders to go in to their website to see their huge product range which is extremely simple to use and is extremely versatile.


http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20051103/pdf/00564473.pdf
http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20051117/pdf/00568355.pdf
http://www.millepede.com


----------



## samsterchan (23 November 2005)

*MPD - Millipede International records 75% increase in sales*

I encourage everyone to check this company out.

Yet any market sensitive announcement. Check out my previous posts.

The strong distribution agreements with RadioShack and Black Box are beginning to reap dividends for MPD.

In the lead up to Christmas, expect sales to ramp up big time.

This company will go places, watch it !

Great buy at 9 cents !!


----------



## Kauri (23 November 2005)

*Re: MPD - Millipede International*

Might pay to cast a lazy eye over the liquidity while you're at it...  total trades this month to date less than $100,000..... the exit door might be a bit crowded if you needed to leave in a hurry..


----------



## Porper (23 November 2005)

*Re: MPD - Millipede International*



			
				Kauri said:
			
		

> Might pay to cast a lazy eye over the liquidity while you're at it...  total trades this month to date less than $100,000..... the exit door might be a bit crowded if you needed to leave in a hurry..




Excellent point Kauri.If you can't have a get out plan when needed you may as well go down to the casino.

My number one rule is don't trade anything that has no trades in any given day.


----------



## Kauri (23 November 2005)

*Re: MPD - Millipede International*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> Excellent point Kauri.If you can't have a get out plan when needed you may as well go down to the casino.
> 
> My number one rule is don't trade anything that has no trades in any given day.





  Porper..  what I keep seeing.


----------



## System (22 November 2016)

On November 22nd, 2016, Australian Natural Proteins Limited (AYB) changed its name and ASX code to Pacific Dairies Limited (PDF).


----------

